# More Deaths



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

Well I've just lost the 2nd Peppered Cory I recently put into my 20 Gallon. I can't figure out what's wrong with the fish. I've had the Cories for about 8 months now. They got moved into a 20 Gallon about a little over a month ago. The Ammonia and Nitrite are testing out near 0 ppm with a pH near 7.4 and nitrate at 10 ppm. I'd think it was the nitrate but they came from a tank with around 30 ppm of nitrate and the same nitrite, ammonia, and pH levels. They previously were in with a Gold Gourami and a Siamese Algae eater in a 10 Gallon. They got moved to the 20 gallon with the gold gourami, and there was already a rainbow shark in the 20 gallon tank. I'd say that the Rainbow Shark was a problem but it was far less aggressive towards the corries than the Siamese Algea Eater was, yes I am sure it is a Siamese Algea Eater.

Are there any ideas why the corries are dying in the bigger tank? And any solutions?


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

wow i have no clue at all ur ph is almost perfect i have no clue sorry


----------

